# DIY Guitar



## metrick (Jun 16, 2015)

Finally finished my diy guitar. 
Guitar template was purchased from Potvin. This is my first build with no experience, learn a lot from the forum, Araz and others. Also watch several times of Fletcher YouTuber video. So if you thinking any of building your own guitars ,I say Nike it.






























Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Great work - congratulations!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Great job you did there.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Congrats!! Beautiful guitar! 
You must be extremely proud.
Very impressive finish and appealing colour.

Did you build the entire neck from scratch also?

How did you sort out the bridge ground? Is there a standard, simple method for stop tail Strats?

Thanks

Cheers

Dave


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

metrick said:


> Finally finished my diy guitar.
> Guitar template was purchased from Potvin. This is my first build with no experience, learn a lot from the forum, Araz and others. Also watch several times of Fletcher YouTuber video.* So if you thinking any of building your own guitars ,I say Nike it. *


Congrats on the build. I like the finish. But as for others (i.e. me) doing it? I can think of 4 .... no, make that 3, reasons why I don't want to. Me and woodworking tools don't get along. I'll still to shocking myself on a regular basis.


----------



## metrick (Jun 16, 2015)

greco said:


> Congrats!! Beautiful guitar!
> You must be extremely proud.
> Very impressive finish and appealing colour.
> 
> ...


I didn't build the neck from scratch but I'm planning to do my own neck for the next build. I thought I take one step a time. I brought cheap neck where I have to do lots of work on the neck, eg, fret wire filing, sanding the neck and stain and clear coat and Tru oil it and align the neck etc.
See the attached picture for neck alignment using simple string method found from Google search. Measuring from nut to bridge at 25.5 scale.
















Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## metrick (Jun 16, 2015)

metrick said:


> I didn't build the neck from scratch but I'm planning to do my own neck for the next build. I thought I take one step a time. I brought cheap neck where I have to do lots of work on the neck, eg, fret wire filing, sanding the neck and stain and clear coat and Tru oil it and align the neck etc.
> See the attached picture for neck alignment using simple string method found from Google search. Measuring from nut to bridge at 25.5 scale.
> 
> 
> ...


I used Saman stain 102 and 108 and Sansin 0 VOC stain SBL 12 from Oshawa Paint for the colours and 6 coats of Tru oil. 

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

Great job, real good start, congrats my friend!


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Congratulations, awesome job!


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

Nicely done

I like the took of that piece of poplar, it looks great.

Nathan


----------



## BRXM (Nov 25, 2010)

Very nicely finished guitar. Well done!


----------



## Jannetta Guitar Repair (Jan 27, 2017)

Dude! That is looking dope as hell! How long did it take you? What fret dimensions did you use?


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

High/Deaf said:


> Congrats on the build. I like the finish. But as for others (i.e. me) doing it? I can think of 4 .... no, make that 3, reasons why I don't want to. Me and woodworking tools don't get along. I'll still to shocking myself on a regular basis.
> 
> View attachment 49561


Well much worse with me, I have two right hands!!!


----------



## metrick (Jun 16, 2015)

Jannetta Guitar Repair said:


> Dude! That is looking dope as hell! How long did it take you? What fret dimensions did you use?


Take about 8 mths to complete,only work on it when I have spare time, and half of that time is waiting for parts.

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Araz (Nov 12, 2015)

Congratulations! That's a beautiful guitar. The first guitar is always special, it's like a first child


----------



## metrick (Jun 16, 2015)

Araz said:


> Congratulations! That's a beautiful guitar. The first guitar is always special, it's like a first child


Thank you, Araz, have learned few things from your video.

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Great job. Congrats on your new guitar!


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Sweet - great job - love the blue


----------



## MReilander (Mar 16, 2011)

Looks fantastic


----------

